# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  'Monografi' nga Halil Haxhosaj

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Botime të reja: MONOGRAFI nga Halil HAXHOSAJ

   Në pragun e Mitingut të Poezisë në Gjakovë, që është manifestimi më i madh poetik në trojet shqiptare, doli nga shtypi MONOGRAFIA  KLUBI LETRAR GJ.N. KAZAZI, i cili u përurua në Bibliotekën e  qytetit, në Gjakovë, më 10 Maj 2012. 

   MONOGRAFIA është përgatitur nga poeti, shkrimtari, kritiku letrar, prof. Halil Haxhosaj.

   Dizajni dhe realizimi teknik e kompjuterik:
   Shkëlzen Rexha

   Botues:
   Klubi letrar Gj.N.Kazazi, Gjakovë

   Shtypi.: Erpoprint , Gjakovë, 2012

   Tirazhi: 500 copë

   Libri ka 225 faqe, kurse u botua me ndihmën financiare të Drejtorisë për Kulturë, Rini dhe Sport të Komunës së Gjakovës.


        Përurimi i Monografisë              


  Ditën e enjte, më 10 maj 2012, në mesditë, në sallën e bibliotekës së qytetit në Gjakovë, në praninë e një numri të madh të dashamirëve të fjalës së shkruar, në mesin e të cilëve kishte edhe mysafirë nga klubet letrare të Pejës, Gjilanit, Therandës e nga vende të tjera, u bë përurimi i Monografisë së klubit letrar Gj.N. Kazazi nga Gjakova.
   Është ky klubi që e themeloi manifestimin më të rëndësishëm poetik kombëtar, Mitingun e Poezisë, por edhe që e jetësoi dhe e afirmoi atë tash e 48 vjet, duke e bërë kështu, në një mënyrë, edhe si ëmblemë të qytetit të poezisë, Gjakovës u tha, mes tjerash, në këtë përurim. 
    Autori është munduar që në këtë monografi, në një vend, të pasqyrojë veprimtarinë e pasur 50 vjeçare të klubit, gjë që nuk ka qenë aspak e lehtë, prandaj Haxhosaj meriton përgëzime, ka thënë Muharrem Kurti, kryetar aktual i Klubit Letrar GJ. N. Kazazi në Gjakovë.
    Autorin, prof. Halili Haxhosaj, e përgëzoi edhe Anton Shala, drejtor komunal i kulturës, duke thënë se kjo monografi paraqet një histori jo vetëm të këtij klubi por edhe të kulturës së kësaj treve e më gjerë, ndërsa vetë klubi mund të shërbej si shembull i mirë se si kolektivisht mund të punohet në mënyrë të suksesshme.
    Poeti i njohur Agim Gjakova tha se me këtë monografi është bërë një punë shumë e mirë, pasi nuk është lejuar që shumë nga aktivitetet e këtij klubi të kalojnë në harresë.
  Kjo monografi dëshmon për një begati të aktivitetit të këtij klubi, por edhe të popullatës së kësaj treve. Në këtë libër, në mënyrë shumë besnike prezantohet jo vetëm aktiviteti i këtij klubi i cili ka dhënë shumë emra të njohur të poezisë shqipe, por i përshkruan edhe peripecitë dhe vështirësitë me të cilat është ballafaquar ky klub dhe anëtarët e tij, ka thënë poeti Agim Gjakova. 
   Agim Gjakova, ka thënë ndër të tjera se kjo vepër përbën një material të rëndësishëm historik për zhvillimin e kulturës në Gjakovë e më gjerë, veçanërisht asaj letrare. Tregon për frymën kombëtare, përmbajtjesore e demokratike. Ngacmon ndërgjegjen e lexuesit jo thjesht si njohje, por si trysni për vetëdije qytetare.
   Kurse, poeti, shkrimtari, prof. Muharrem Kurti, i cili prej disa vjetësh udhëheq klubin e letrarëve të Gjakovës,tha se kjo monografi e përmbledhur nga Haxhosaj u bën nder edhe të gjithë atyre që për 50 vjet me radhë kanë defiluar dhe bashkëjetuar me klubin dhe mitingun e poezisë.
    Autorin e monografisë, Halil Haxhosaj, e përgëzuan, ndërsa vlerësime shumë pozitive për këtë monografi dhanë edhe Tahir Bezhani, Skënder Hoxha, Muhamet Rogova, Sabit Rrustemi, Gani Muhaxhiri, Kamber Kamberi, Sulejman Lokaj etj. 
  Mitingu i Poezisë në Gjakovë, të cilin e ka themeluar ky klub, lirisht mund të thuhet se është ndër manifestimet e para ku filloi të jetësohet konkretisht ideja e bashkimit kombëtar, pasi aty merrnin pjesë poet nga të gjitha trojet kombëtare. Prandaj këtij libri vetëm sa i shtohet vlera kulturore, është shprehur Mr. Muhamet Rogova.
    Më në fund, Halil Haxhosaj, autor i kësaj monografie, tha se për këtë libër ka punuar gati një gjysmë shekulli.
   Me plotë sinqeritet e them se për këtë monografi kam punuan thuaja 50 vjet, prej kohës kur në Normalen e Gjakovës, kam qenë nxënës i poetit tonë të madh, Din Mehmetit, ka thënë Haxhosaj.
    Vetë autori, Haxhosaj, ka thënë se për të përmbledhur këtë monografi i është dashur mund e sakrificë. Jam shumë i lumtur që kam pasur mundësi të jem pjesë e këtij klubi, pjesë e të gjitha mitingjeve të poezisë dhe tash që kam mundësi të shkruaj për të gjitha ecejaket gjatë këtyre viteve, ka thënë ndër të tjera  Halil Haxhosaj.

    Monografia ka 225 faqe, që fillon  me një hyrje, me historikun e shkrimit shqip në Gjakovë, kurse vazhdon me ngjarje, personalitete, takime, përkujtime të ndryshme, dhe përfundon me një Album me fotografi si përkujtim e dëshmi....

    Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------

